# Running out of tricks



## dgautumn0207 (10 mo ago)

Hi there everyone! My name is Dana and I'm 14. I have a 1 year old golden named Autumn and we LOVE tricks. But, she picks things up really quickly and we're running out. She knows sit, down, stay, come, leave it, drop it, stay, spin, bow, shake, wave, chin rest, roll over, sit pretty, play dead, freeze, back up, weave through legs, figure eight, close door, cross paws, crawl, look backwards,








and lots of different agility obstacles. Do you guys have any other trick suggestions?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Start training her for Obedience 😉


----------



## GrandmaToGoldens (Jul 2, 2019)

That’s impressive. Such a clever dog... and beautiful too.

Extra tricks include twirl (opposite direction to spin) and sidestep at heel and in front, maintaining position relative to you.
There are fun retrieving-based tricks... fetch toys by name, put the toys away, find the hidden toy, find the item with your scent on it.
Finally, consider training for Rally and Obedience competition. They’re lots of fun.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm so impressed! And I agree - time to start working on some of the "tricks" (behaviors) she might need for Rally or Obedience. 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOmnrKKiM2kcaowVl3SXeVQ



It also sounds like you and your girl already have enough skills to get some AKC Trick Dog titles! It's something you can do "virtually" (by filming the tricks and submitting the videos online). The upper levels might give you ideas for more tricks to teach her! AKC Trick Dog – American Kennel Club


----------



## dgautumn0207 (10 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> Start training her for Obedience 😉


I have! An advanced obedience class and a basic, both of which she aced.


----------



## dgautumn0207 (10 mo ago)

GrandmaToGoldens said:


> That’s impressive. Such a clever dog... and beautiful too.
> 
> Extra tricks include twirl (opposite direction to spin) and sidestep at heel and in front, maintaining position relative to you.
> There are fun retrieving-based tricks... fetch toys by name, put the toys away, find the hidden toy, find the item with your scent on it.
> Finally, consider training for Rally and Obedience competition. They’re lots of fun.


I've actually done all those. (accept rally)


----------



## dgautumn0207 (10 mo ago)

pawsnpaca said:


> I'm so impressed! And I agree - time to start working on some of the "tricks" (behaviors) she might need for Rally or Obedience.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOmnrKKiM2kcaowVl3SXeVQ
> ...


That sounds cool! Am I old enough to take her in those? We have mostly done agility as our main competition focus. I would like to do some tricks like dance, backstall, skip rope, and rebound but I want her to be fullly developed so going to wait until she's at least 18 months.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

dgautumn0207 said:


> That sounds cool! Am I old enough to take her in those? We have mostly done agility as our main competition focus. I would like to do some tricks like dance, backstall, skip rope, and rebound but I want her to be fullly developed so going to wait until she's at least 18 months.


That's a good question! I'm not sure... you may have to register as a "junior handler", but maybe someone more knowledgeable about it could weigh in (or you might be able to email the AKC and ask, if the info isn't on the website).

Another thing you might want to research is teaching some "cooperative care" behaviors. They're not tricks per se (though some may qualify) but they are great skills for your dog to have for groomers, vets, etc. You should be able to find more info online, or places like Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Home sometimes offer online courses.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Whisper...a very quiet bark. 
'sing', a semi howl
Smell, whatever you are holding
Taste..lick whatever you are holding ( really hard)


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey loved Trick dog but her favorite was Canine Freestyle. We had so much fun with these two classes.


----------



## dgautumn0207 (10 mo ago)

Cjm said:


> Whisper...a very quiet bark.
> 'sing', a semi howl
> Smell, whatever you are holding
> Taste..lick whatever you are holding ( really hard)


I've tried speak but she's VErY quiet and doesn't get it.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I don’t mean pet obedience classes, I mean competition obedience, which is a whole different world. 😉


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Dana, Autumn is really cute and impressive!
Check out Kyra Sundance if you haven't already 😊 


https://domorewithyourdog.com/DogTricks/


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

You’re doing great with her! What do you enjoy? For example, if you like music, create a dance routing building on the skills she knows and you both dance. Start music, walk forward, bow, walk back a few steps, spin, etc. Just have fun!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

BuddyBigDog said:


> You’re doing great with her! What do you enjoy? For example, if you like music, create a dance routing building on the skills she knows and you both dance. Start music, walk forward, bow, walk back a few steps, spin, etc. Just have fun!


Great advice.
This video is an oldie but goodie but so much fun to watch - Carolyn & Rookie


----------



## dgautumn0207 (10 mo ago)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey loved Trick dog but her favorite was Canine Freestyle. We had so much fun with these two classes.


What's canine freestyle?


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

The video goldy1 posted above is canine freestyle. Some call it “dancing with dogs.” It’s basically a series of tricks set to music and done in tandem with the handler.


----------

